# Schmiedekunst - Wo gibt es Schillernde Perle ?



## Tubbachris (5. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte eine Brustplatte erstellen aber finde nirgends diese behinderte "Schillernde Perle" !

Wenn ihr antworten habt schreibt mir bitte


----------



## Albertado (6. Juni 2009)

Kleiner, des is nur ne Perle...die is nich behindert.

Findest du bei Ständen ma Hamburger Hafen sowie in Muscheln mit eher geringer Droppchance. Die richtigen Muscheln dürftest du bei den Murlocs im Westen des Sumpflandes sowie bei allen Lebewesen an der Küste des Hügellandes finden.


----------

